

Upstream supply chain sees Surface RT orders cut by half - w1ntermute
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20121128PD215.html

======
josephlord
Microsoft is between a rock and a hard place. Sell competitively priced to
boost the Win8 RT platform and Win8 tablet ecosystem generally and it kills
the OEM market. Keep the price high and profitable and have a walking wounded
platform being propped up by the desktop Win8 ecosystem but with touch/tablet
functionality as an afterthought in many apps unless a vibrant competitively
priced OEM environment arrives quickly.

I won't pretend that I know what they should do but I'm not sure there is a
safe path down the middle.

------
Osmium
Whilst it may be accurate in this case, Digitimes is generally not a reliable
source:

<http://techland.time.com/2012/05/14/digitimes-apple-rumors/>

That said, reports like this lend credence to it:

[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/11/26/microsoft-surface-
tab...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/11/26/microsoft-surface-tablet-apple-
ipad/)

~~~
meaty
There are very few reliable sources now. Everything is clickbait or aggregated
news.

------
meaty
Are they selling anyway? I haven't seen one out in the wild apart from our
test machine (which incidentally is broken already).

